# How has the economy affected your collecting?



## mgardziella (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wondering how the bad economic times have affected your collecting habits.  Have you bought less?  Been forced to sell off some bottles?  Found better bargains?  Seems to me like this could be a good opportunity to pick up some bargains.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2009)

When times were better, I barely gave a thought to bottles.. my collection was all boxed up in the attic for many years.. but last summer and autumn I started to have all kinds of free time and not much money to to anything so out came the collection again.. at first I thought I'd see which ones were valuable and sell them on the bay. I did some research and learned that my bottles are nothing expensive, but I kind of fell back in love with them anyway.. instead of selling, I went on a bottle buying spree on the bay (with paypal credit of course!) Then I joined this forum and now I'm looking for places to dig, people to trade with.. anyway I find that a good hobby like this really takes my mind off the crappy situation out there.. better than wallowing in self-pity! So the bad economy has only solidified my interest in bottles.. and given me something to do until I get some more work.. the sooner the better!!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 18, 2009)

mgardziella...

 Hi Matt and welcome to the forum... Great question.

 I know that when I was out of work two years ago from having my shoulder replaced, I was forced to sell my best bottle.  It went to a good home and I have seen it on the forum a couple of times. Forum member "Earlyglass" has it in his "museum" and he said I can visit the bottle anytime I feel the need to check on it[:-]

 As for now, I have experienced quite a slow down in my work and 5 or 6 jobs have been cancelled by people who have said they do not have the extra money for the work. So I'm in a tail spin. But...
 I do have transportation, a dive boat and plenty of air so I was thinking about doing some research on some possible underwater bottle hotspots to see if I can find some "goodies" [] Then, I'd be putting them up for sale (and keeping some good ones for my display case[])

 I have a good part of the winter available to scout around, travel, dive and collect, so I might just put something together and head down to Baltimore... or Philly... or South Jersey... anyplace where the water temperature is warmer then 38 degrees!!![&:][&:][&:]

 So If you see my boat coming down your way, just point out where the river dumps might be and we'll split some of the goodies...[]

 Wayne


----------



## Calbottlegirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Matt,
 Welcome-I  am  a newbie too.I am not buying bottles at this point  in time and am  actually  thinking of selling some.I can get  rid of some meds and ales but still  want to keep the sodas and inks.If they  aren't being enjoyed by me,someone else  should have them.
 Take care,
 Jan


----------



## mgardziella (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry for everyone who is forced to part with some of their bottles.  Desperate times call for desperate measures I guess.  I was just thinking about how this economic downturn might be a good time to pick u some bottles for cheaper prices.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 18, 2009)

Wayne, I will always appreciate the opportunity to purchase one of your prized pieces, and I do mean it when I say that it is always available for you to "visit". I truly believe that the "sharing with other collectors" is an important and enjoyable part of this hobby!

 As for the economic downturn... I think that the bottle market has been MUCH more resilient than antiques in general. In comparison to a stock market that is down 45% since last year's high, I would say... "put your money in bottles!" I don't think the hobby has lost anything, except for a slowdown in the overpriced mid-range "common" pieces. The rare and unusual examples are still commanding lots of interest and strong prices. 

 My fear is that when the economy rebounds (whenever that happens), and consumers have thier "pocketbook" back... the prices could really see some strength. Why do I say this... because even in this tough economy, it is extremely difficult to acquire good glass! Collections are not being "liquidated" and demand is still very strong. 

 This is just my perception, and opinion. Happy Collecting!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting topic Mgardziella,

 I'm sure that many of the members here (like myself) just love this hobby. There is something incredible about finding an extremely rare and valuable piece. Even if every bottle were somehow deemed "worthless", however, we would still be out there trying to find more. Much of this hobby is the fun, hte adventure, the friends you make, etc...

 I do know what you mean about the ecomony, though. I can see things both ways. I have been able to pick up some beauties for far less than I thought that they were worth. On the other hand, I also agree with earlyglass in that some rare examples have sold for more than I was willing to pay. As for my own collection, I hope to improve it every year regardless of the economy. []


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2009)

It doesn't really affect me. My major economic problems would be the cost of gas and food. It sure has made it easyer to get hold of some bottles that I would never probably dig and have been way outa reach.


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2009)

Bottle buying opportunities have been one of the few bright spots of the weak economy for me. My main collecting interest is local bottles. Over the past two years or so, the prices have really dropped on scarce and rare local bottles. Bottles that were once leaving the antique centers quickly for $400 are now sitting at $200 or less with no bites. It's a buyer's market, and I'm getting as many of the tough ones as I can while they are fairly cheap.  ~Jim


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey earlyglass...

 Thanks for the fresh input on the bottle prices and economy, Mike... it helps me sit back and think that we will come out of this economic cliffhanger ok...[&:]

 I am trying to put together a road trip to some warmer, southerly waters to see what I can turn up for bottles. I have a lot of free time over the winter, local work is really slow, so I might try to take advantage of it by doing some traveling to visit some other bottle diving sites. I have my boat, equipment and plenty of air, so I may as well try to scrounge up some bottles to sell.  Who knows, maybe I'll find a couple "holy grails" and I'll be able to catch up on some mortgage payments...[:-]

 Anyway, great to see you on the forum and it is always terrific to see the photos from you miniature glass museum.[]

 Wayne


----------



## ajohn (Jan 19, 2009)

I know in the jar world the prices have been down in auctions,and really down in the walk in shops.Sadly, I've seen a few shops go under.The big ones are staying alive by lowering their prices...a lot!I have also noticed that some jars are selling better at the begining of the month.Every thing except the colored stuff,still hanging tough.
   As far as work in the construction trades it's been pretty tough.I've been in the high end artistic stuff for quite a few years now with the idea that "money always has money".But I've even seen those folks a little nervous lately.
    Times like this bring families and friends closer,or it totally tears them up.I've seen the cycle a few times in the 32 yrs.I've been in the trades.Usually the EGO kills.
 Gotta stick tough and not take it personal.I know that when I lend a hand to the other guy,I'm standing tough!
   Good topic.     Anthony-John


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 19, 2009)

I have seen a lot of bottles come up for sale from older collectors.. On fixed incomes..  Also from guys that have ben outta work...I kinda feel bad but it has opened up a huge window of good glass for sale that you would never see other wise.. Buying all that fits into my collection while I can... 

      As for the shops many have many less dealers and the walk in traffic has slowed a lot.. I was in a shop 2 weeks ago buying a good amout of bottles and was happy with the marked prices and the owner offered 20% off  so I just added a few more... gotta get um while you can...


----------



## SNDMN59 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have two antique and collectible booths . I have one section for antique bottles, i buy most of them at  estate auctions etc. plus  cutting down on my collection.  It seems like the bottle collecting is not effecting the midwest.
   Old bottles and vintage bottle openers are one of my hot sellers. I keep 50 - 75 bottles for sale in the booth at all times.  But  it does seem like they sell better on weekends.[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 20, 2009)

I have received quite a few phone calls from people wanting to sell their bottles-not collectors as such, but folks who have a few boxes full in the gargage or basement.
 I have been able to upgrade some of my local stoneware via purchases very recently.
 As for my collecting, not really affected.  If I see it on feeBay or at a show and do not have it, I will buy it if it is priced properly.
 This is a very good time to add those hard to find local bottles.  I have lived in my town my entire life, collected locals for over 35 years, and I am missing several hard to find ones, and I hope that these tough times will shake them loose.


----------

